# Leitwolf 26"Mtb Titan Starrgabel Disc only Top Zustand!Moots Kocmo Marin Rewel!



## Deleted 15311 (24. April 2012)

*Moin 

Und wieder einmal etwas feines für euch,muß mich leider von ihr trennen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170830492205

Ich bitte wie immer um zahlreiches Interesse,damit meine Tränen etwas abtrocknen....

Danke für euer Interesse und viel Spaß beim bieten!

Grüße

Nils*


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. April 2012)

*Moin

Noch 1 Tag und 9 Stunden...

ACHTUNG:Bitte die beantwortete Frage am Ende des Angebots beachten!

Grüße

Nils 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

